# fresh sardines



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

I live 5 miles from the ocean and I always go fishing with live sardines. so my question is, can i take them home and feed them to my p's. I can freeze them so they can have them through out the week. I dont think they are as greesy as anchovy. thanks for the help


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

its up to you, id freeze them


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Awhile back I fed mine canned sardines...They loved it, but it made one hell of a mess leading into an immediate water change.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

I guess sardines fall into the same category as salmon, in that they have a high fat and oil content. (That's why nutritionists suggest you eat your salmon and sardines to get Omega-3 fatty acids, etc.)

I don't know anything about fish nutrition for sure, but I'm going to guess that just as in people, fats and oil from fish are far less harmful than the fat from red meat. I feed my piranha salmon every once in a while.

My guess is that it's okay to feed sardines, but they may be too oily to feed on a daily basis. The high oil content may compromise your water quality, also.

Okley, go ahead and feed them and let us know what happens.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

I feed mine about 4-6 every 3-4 days... a bit less now that some died... but i buy mine frozen and its an absolute frenzy when i drop them in... even more fun than watching feeders get raped,

I vary my diet have enough filtration and do enough water changes that it doesnt bother my water quality.. but water changes are a must... the pieces of sardines(frozen anyway) break off into little white chunks and cause a mess in the tank, filters clear it up....after about 10 mins


----------



## Haus (Sep 29, 2004)

i just fed my p a chunk of whole sardine, and it made a huge mess. water is very oily aswell


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

What is the general response from your fish when you feed them an "oily" fish such as sardines or salmon??

Do they seem to like it better than a lean fish??


----------

